# Coming yearlings



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Working on getting updated pics of the Pick daughters I kept back last year. They will go in the breeding pen in March. 

Here's Lucy. She's growing into a Big girl!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

WOW. She looks GREAT!!! So thick everywhere.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

She is very nice an big!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's Georgia. She's also a Pick A Number daughter and out of a AABG Maestro daughter. Hard to get any good pics of her. She's always right in my face, so I had to sneak up and get one of her from a distance. LOL


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow... for a minute I thought Lucy was a steer , she's so thick! :0
She's gorgeous.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Wow... for a minute I thought Lucy was a steer , she's so thick! :0
> She's gorgeous.


Hahaha! Yeah...she's a beast! Can't wait for kids out of her, hopefully late summer.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lucy isn't just thick.....look at those front legs!!! She's a mini moose!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Wow, sure are thick! :lol: Pretty too.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I like Lucy!!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments. Next pic will be Mocha, one of my favorites.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's my Mocha. She's a real sweety and a pretty good little doe in my opinion. 









And this is Bella. She's a super sweet girl as well.

















This little girl was a triplet and didn't get fed real well by momma, so she's a little on the small side. Peggy Sue should mature into a nice little doe eventually.









Here we have Miss K. She went and got herself bred and is due to kid the end of the month.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

You've got some real nice goats!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I Love Lucy........(pun...pun....pun...........)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Bella looks like she's smiling in the second pic!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> I Love Lucy........(pun...pun....pun...........)


Okay, puns are usually lame, but.....:slapfloor:


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow! She looks thick, healthy, and Gorg!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

LLNkikos said:


> You've got some real nice goats!


Thank you.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Some of the girls are finally enjoying a little spring grass! Yeah!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful girls Wendi! Love the red doe and Mocha.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you Victoria. Everyone loves Lucy...the red doe LOL!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lucy... that's a good name for her!


----------

